# piacere e gustare



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti,

Vi voglio chiedere se nell'uso _quottidiano_ si può usare la parola _gustare_ invece di _piacere _(cioè se sono sinonimi) ?

Precisazione:

Supponiamo che mi sia chiara la differenza sostanziale tra queste parole, cioè _gustare_ si usa soprattutto nel caso di _cibi_, _bevande_, _sapori, ecc ... _(ed anche nel senso figurato ovviamente). Nonostante ciò, m'han detto (a Bologna) che praticamente si tratta di sinonimi. Cioè vorrei chiedervi, se un italiano (supponendo che non sia un cannibale ) potrebbe dire p.e. _"Questa ragazza mi gusta (_oppure non_ gusta)"._

Oltre l'uso corretto nell italiano "standard", m'interesserebbero anche le differenze regionali (se ci siano/fossero ...).

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## effeundici

L'Hoepli nemmeno lo riporta con il significato di piacere. Però effettivamente si usa e lo si sente dire; sempre a livello colloquiale e ironico però.

Secondo me è un calco dallo spagnolo "_me gusta_"


----------



## infinite sadness

Nella mia regione non si usa per niente, credo che sia usato in veneto.


----------



## ANNALIE78

effeundici said:


> L'Hoepli nemmeno lo riporta con il significato di piacere. Però effettivamente si usa e lo si sente dire; sempre a livello colloquiale e ironico però.
> 
> Secondo me è un calco dallo spagnolo "_me gusta_"


 

Confermo, è un prestito dallo spagnolo. 
Tuttavia in italiano non è assolutamente corretto, e sottintende a mio avviso una nota di volgarità, un riferimento ad un "piacere" carnale, da cui "gustare" come assaporare un alimento, per cui eviterei di utilizzarlo in un contesto quotidiano. 
Per le differenze regionali, poi, è un argomento a sé, e pur avendo sostenuto l'esame di dialettologia italiana all'università, confesso di non avere la minima idea di quali altre forme siano utilizzate e/o ammesse (in Italia sussistono migliaia di dialetti, molto differenti tra di essi, anche tra località vicine territorialmente).


----------



## niklavjus

In realtà, Gabrielli e Treccani ne registrano l'uso intransitivo, e senza particolari annotazioni. Penso si possa pertanto considerare sinonimo di 'piacere', benché non comune.


----------



## ANNALIE78

niklavjus said:


> In realtà, Gabrielli e Treccani ne registrano l'uso intransitivo, e senza particolari annotazioni. Penso si possa pertanto considerare sinonimo di 'piacere', benché non comune.


 
Errata corrige.
Effettivamente l'uso intransitivo di gustare è insospettabilmente menzionato anche dal Palazzi con il significato di "piacere" per gli esempi: _questa cosa mi gusta poco, la sua compagnia non mi gusta affatto_. Ha ragione Nicklavius, non è scorretto, e tuttavia, pur riconoscendone un raro uso in riferimento a cose o situazioni, lo considero poco appropriato nel riferimento a persone, che è proprio il caso segnalatoci da Francisgranada. Nota curiosa, tra i sinonimi di gustare lo stesso Palazzi non riporta affatto "piacere", bensì: mangiare, assaggiare, assaporare, comprendere, godere, provare (il che ci lascia ben intendere l'uso scarsissimo di questa forma)


----------



## niklavjus

In qualche modo sono d'accordo con te, difatti non l'ho mai usato. Solo, penso che la scarsa diffusione di questa forma sia semplicemente dovuta all'esistenza di 'piacere'. Nel caso di soggetti non gastronomici l'uso di 'gustare' è ovviamente figurativo, tuttavia la nota di volgarità che avverti potrebbe non essere che un fatto soggettivo, una questione di gusto, ti pare?


----------



## ANNALIE78

niklavjus said:


> In qualche modo sono d'accordo con te, difatti non l'ho mai usato. Solo, penso che la scarsa diffusione di questa forma sia semplicemente dovuta all'esistenza di 'piacere'. Nel caso di soggetti non gastronomici l'uso di 'gustare' è ovviamente figurativo, tuttavia la nota di volgarità che avverti potrebbe non essere che un fatto soggettivo, una questione di gusto, ti pare?


 

Non lo metto in dubbio. 
Credo comunque che la domanda sia stata posta con l'obiettivo di valutare il tipo di apprezzamento espresso da un soggetto maschile di lingua italiana, e per mia esperienza personale, questo tipo di apprezzamento si riferisce a un soggetto gastronomico, figurato o meno.
Noi femminucce siamo più sensibili in questi casi, si sa.
Restano invariate le mie scuse per aver accusato ingiustamente di scorrettezza grammaticale la frase in oggetto.
A presto


----------



## francisgranada

ANNALIE78 said:


> ... Credo comunque che la domanda sia stata posta con l'obiettivo di valutare il tipo di apprezzamento espresso da un soggetto maschile di lingua italiana, e per mia esperienza personale, questo tipo di apprezzamento si riferisce a un soggetto gastronomico, figurato o meno. ...


 
Proviamo a riformlurare la domanda contenente la frase in oggetto per vedere a quale soggetto si riferirebbe questo tipo di apprezzamento espresso da un soggetto femminile di lingua italiana :

... Vorrei chiedervi, se un'italiana (supponendo che non sia una cannibale ) potrebbe dire p.e. _"Questo ragazzo mi gusta (_oppure non_ gusta)"._



> ... Restano invariate le mie scuse per aver accusato ingiustamente di scorrettezza grammaticale la frase in oggetto...


 
Se le dette scuse invariate fossero in qualche modo indirizzate anche alla mia persona, allora la mia risposta semplice e sincera sarebbe come segue: Confermo, che _de facto_ et _de iure _non ci sia emerso assolutamente alcun motivo od alcuna causa che obblighi chiunque a sentirsi colpevole od a scusarsi per qualsiasi opinione espressa o frase scritta e/o pronunciata da lui/lei medesimo/a durante la presente discussione _piacevole_ e "_gustosa"_ ... .

Ora fuori "humour" )), vediamo tre tipi "teorici" dell'uso del verbo _gustare_ al posto di _piacere_: 

1. Mi gusta il tuo ragù, caffè ...
2. Mi gusta il tuo libro, giardino ...
3. Mi gusta Einstein, Berlusconi  ...

Per me da non madrelingua, spontaneamente dicendo, l'esempio 1. potrebbe anche andare, il 2. non lo userei ed il 3. mi pare un pò assurdo ...


----------



## Montesacro

francisgranada said:


> Ora fuori "humour" )), vediamo tre tipi "teorici" dell'uso del verbo _gustare_ al posto di _piacere_:
> 
> 1. Mi gusta il tuo ragù, caffè ...
> 2. Mi gusta il tuo libro, giardino ...
> 3. Mi gusta Einstein, Berlusconi  ...
> 
> Per me da non madrelingua, spontaneamente dicendo, l'esempio 1. potrebbe anche andare, il 2. non lo userei ed il 3. mi pare un pò assurdo ...



Io certamente non userei "gustare" in nessuno dei tuoi esempi.
O meglio, se lo facessi, lo farei con tono scherzoso; vale quello che ha detto effeundici nel post#2: si sente tanta Spagna in quelle frasi.

Del resto "gustare" e "piacere" non sono sinonimi, anche se effettivamente esiste una modesta sovrapposizione semantica tra i due termini.

Hai letto l'entrata del Treccani on-line?

2. intr. (aus. avere) 

a. Piacere, esser conforme al gusto: _ti gusterebbe un bicchierino di porto_? 

b. fig. Andare a genio, far piacere, riuscire gradito (soprattutto in frasi limitative o negative): _certe litigate mi gustano poco; il tuo comportamento non mi gusta affatto._

In *2a* credo che la scelta di gran lunga più comune sia:
_ti *andrebbe* un bicchierino di porto?_?
Pochi userebbero "gustare".

Gli esempi presentati in *2b* non mi suonano comunque granché bene (oltretutto nota l'indicazione fig.: figurato): molto ma molto meglio usare "piacere".


----------



## Massimo_m

Montesacro said:


> Io certamente non userei "gustare" in nessuno dei tuoi esempi.
> O meglio, se lo facessi, lo farei con tono scherzoso; vale quello che ha detto effeundici nel post#2: si sente tanta Spagna in quelle frasi.
> Del resto "gustare" e "piacere" non sono sinonimi, anche se effettivamente esiste una modesta sovrapposizione semantica tra i due termini.
> Hai letto l'entrata del Treccani on-line?
> 2. intr. (aus. avere)
> a. Piacere, esser conforme al gusto: _ti gusterebbe un bicchierino di porto_?
> b. fig. Andare a genio, far piacere, riuscire gradito (soprattutto in frasi limitative o negative): _certe litigate mi gustano poco; il tuo comportamento non mi gusta affatto._
> In *2a* credo che la scelta di gran lunga più comune sia:
> _ti *andrebbe* un bicchierino di porto?_?
> Pochi userebbero "gustare".
> Gli esempi presentati in *2b* non mi suonano comunque granché bene (oltretutto nota l'indicazione fig.: figurato): molto ma molto meglio usare "piacere".



 Sono perfettamente d'accordo, e quindi non ho nulla da aggiungere .


----------



## francisgranada

Montesacro said:


> Io certamente non userei "gustare" in nessuno dei tuoi esempi. O meglio, se lo facessi, lo farei con tono scherzoso; vale quello che ha detto effeundici nel post#2: si sente tanta Spagna in quelle frasi. Del resto "gustare" e "piacere" non sono sinonimi, anche se effettivamente esiste una modesta sovrapposizione semantica tra i due termini...


 
Ho capito e sono d'accordo (neanch'io uso il verbo _gustare_ invece di _piacere_ quando parlo in italiano).

Oltre tutto quello che è già stato detto, c'è anche un altro motivo per la mia domanda originale: in alcune lingue (p.e. nella mia lingua madre) ci sono due verbi distinti per dire _piacere._ Provo ad illustrarvi con i seguenti esempi:

1. Mi "gusta" il ragù (ha un sapore buonissimo ... cioè piace agli organi "gustativi")
2. Mi "piace" il ragù (è preparato/servito bene, esteticamente, con "buongusto", ha un bel colore  ... cioè piace "agli occhi") 

(questi due significati o "aspetti" sono ben distinti, cioè l'uno né esclude né include l'altro)

Quindi, una mia "subdomanda" sarebbe: come si potrebbero distinguere o esprimere questi due "aspetti" nell'italiano?

_(a proposito del ragù bolognese: è una meraviglia in tutti i sensi del verbo piacere e/o gustare ... )_


----------



## Massimo_m

francisgranada said:


> 1. Mi "gusta" il ragù (ha un sapore buonissimo ... cioè piace agli organi "gustativi")
> 2. Mi "piace" il ragù (è preparato/servito bene, esteticamente, con "buongusto", ha un bel colore  ... cioè piace "agli occhi")
> (questi due significati o "aspetti" sono ben distinti, cioè l'uno né esclude né include l'altro)
> Quindi, una mia "subdomanda" sarebbe: come si potrebbero distinguere o esprimere questi due "aspetti" nell'italiano?



Non credo che sia possibile farlo con un solo verbo, senza specificazioni.
Tutti i sinonimi del verbo "piacere" che mi vengono in mente valgono per entrambi gli aspetti che nella tua lingua sono distinti. 
Forse alcuni si  prestano più al primo significato (per esempio, "sollazzare" lo vedo più legato al godimento sensuale degli organi gustativi) e altri al secondo ("dilettare", per esempio, ha un eco di stilnovismo che ben s'adatta alla leggiadria d'una bella preparazione, anche se nulla impedisce di riferirlo anche all'effetto del buon sapore); nessuno ha però un significato così precisamente settoriale come quello che tu hai ben descritto.
E del resto, per riferirsi al cibo un italiano non direbbe né  "sollazzare", che semmai s'usa per altri godimenti dei sensi e spesso ha senso dispregiativo, né "dilettare", pochissimo usato in qualsiasi contesto che non sia aulico o, al contrario, scherzoso.


----------



## niklavjus

ANNALIE78 said:


> Non lo metto in dubbio. ...


Non eri affatto tenuta scusarti. Trovo le tue impressioni interessanti e degne della massima attenzione. Stavo solo riflettendo sull'uso comune del sostantivo 'gusto', in generale, e sulla prevalenza dell'uno o dell'altro dei verbi in oggetto nel significato generico di 'gradire' in lingue affini come l'italiano e lo spagnolo.



francisgranada said:


> ... Vorrei chiedervi, se un'italiana (supponendo che non sia una cannibale ) potrebbe dire p.e. _"Questo ragazzo mi gusta (_oppure non_ gusta)"._
> ...
> Ora fuori "humour" )), vediamo tre tipi "teorici" dell'uso del verbo _gustare_ al posto di _piacere_:
> 
> 1. Mi gusta il tuo ragù, caffè ...
> 2. Mi gusta il tuo libro, giardino ...
> 3. Mi gusta Einstein, Berlusconi  ...
> 
> Per me da non madrelingua, spontaneamente dicendo, l'esempio 1. potrebbe  anche andare, il 2. non lo userei ed il 3. mi pare un pò assurdo  ...


A rigore i tuoi esempi sono tutti ammissibili, sebbene sostituire sistematicamente 'gustare' a 'piacere' risulterebbe certamente poco naturale.

Per completezza, riporto la voce dal mio _vecchio_ Gabrielli (1988):

*5.* intr. aus. _avere_. Piacere, garbare, andare a genio, riuscire gradito.  [...] 
fig. _Quel giovanotto non le gustava né poco né nulla_; 
_Ti gusterebbe un bel viaggio all'estero?_; 
_Le tue parole non mi hanno gustato affatto_.

In quanto alla tua ultima domanda (#12), sono spiacente, non ne afferro il senso.


----------



## francisgranada

Grazie a tutti, la mia domanda è stata risposta "profondamente"


----------



## infinite sadness

francisgranada said:


> Grazie a tutti, la mia domanda è stata risposta "profondamente"


Direi "approfonditamente".


----------



## francisgranada

infinite sadness said:


> Direi "approfonditamente".


 

Grazie IS, ormai anch'io ...


----------

